# Premier achat AirPods, quel modèle choisir ?



## Vinyl (4 Octobre 2021)

Hello,

Est ce que vous pouvez me conseiller pour un achat AirPods ? J'utilise un casque classique sans fil  Sony  quasi tous les jours pendant que je me balade. Je m’en sers aussi chez moi pour écouter des podcasts, de la musique avant de dormir, etc.

J’aimerai passer aux AirPods pour avoir quelque chose de beaucoup plus léger,  moins encombrant et mieux intégré à tous mes devices (MacBook Pro, AW, iPhone).

Qu’est ce que vous me conseillez ? Les AirPods basiques ou les pros ? Je n’arrive pas à savoir ce qui est le mieux pour mon utilisation.
Est ce que le boîtier de charge sans fil est indispensable ou est plutôt gadget ?

Merci d’avance pour vos conseils.


----------



## ericse (4 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,
C'est une question de gout et d'usage, je n'aime pas du tout être coupé des bruits qui m'entourent donc j'ai pris les AirPods classiques. Mais si tu préfères t'isoler, ou si la qualité sonore passe avant tout, il vaut mieux les pro.


----------



## Vinyl (5 Octobre 2021)

@ericse  Merci pour le partage. Je vais sans doute partir sur les AirPods classiques.

Et pour le boitier, tu as un sans fil ou pas ?


----------



## ericse (5 Octobre 2021)

Avec fil, je ne le recharge pas tous les jours donc ce n'est pas gênant de le brancher.


----------



## Moutaille (5 Octobre 2021)

Bonsoir @Vinyl 
Pour ma part, je suis également sur des AirPods 2 classiques car mes premiers ont duré 2 ans et demi avant que la batterie de l'un rende l'âme. J'aurai aimé les AirPods Pro mais franchement vu le tarif ça m'aurait fait mal qu'ils soient foutus au bout d'un peu plus de 2 ans !!


----------



## JChris64 (7 Octobre 2021)

comme mes camarades... AirPods 2 filaire...j'en suis toujours aussi content après un an d'utilisation.


----------



## DahuLArthropode (13 Octobre 2021)

J’ai eu les classiques et les Pro, je préfère largement les pros. J’écoute beaucoup de podcasts en marchant, et maintenant, je comprends ce qu’ils disent dans un environnement bruyant. Avec les classiques, je devais monter le volume et appuyer sur les AirPods pour me les enfoncer dans les oreilles. 
Pour de la musique, c’est curieusement moins exigeant: on connaît déjà la musique et on se la joue autant dans la tête que dans les oreilles (des scientifiques ont montré qu’on peut même enlever des fragments sans que l’auditeur s’en aperçoive). 

Pour le support, je m’en passe très bien, recharge filaire pour tout à la maison.


----------



## Vinyl (19 Octobre 2021)

Merci pour vos conseils. Avant de commander, j’avais vu qu’une nouvelle version était attendue. J’ai donc patienté  et j’ai donc encore plus de choix entre la version 2, la version 3 ou les pros.
@DahuLArthropode Je suis sensible à ton argument pour écouter des podcasts dans la rue. C’est quelque chose que je fais très souvent. Mais je n’ai jamais essayé d’écouteurs intra et je ne sais pas si cela me plaira. Pas évident de choisir, si je compare les prix, le pro sur Amazon est quasiment au même prix que la version trois sur l’Apple Store.

En tout cas je me décide aujourd’hui ou demain. J’ai trop envie de les essayer !


----------



## benjisop (19 Octobre 2021)

Salut,

Si tu as les Pro au prix des 3, ça peut valoir le coup. Les 3 ont été revus pour adopter le design des Pro qui sont supposés plus confortables à la longue. Je mets supposé car je n'ai pas eu d'AirPods classique et je ne peux donc pas me prononcer à ce sujet, mais je n'ai aucun souci de fatigue quant à porter mes Pro jusqu'à épuisement de la batterie.
Tu n'es pas obligé d'activer l'option transparence ou réduction du bruit sur ces mêmes AirPods, par ailleurs.

Par contre les 3 ont encore plus d'autonomie, y compris dans le boitier (le mode filaire est amplement suffisant, je partage l'avis des camarades là-dessus). Donc si c'est un sujet qui compte, tu peux partir sur les 3.


----------

